# Who are the Alpha males of UFC/MMA?



## Samin00 (Feb 3, 2011)

Who never backs down, is never scared an just looks and acts like he'll kill each and every person that says the wrong thing?

For me its this guy:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Both of these guys are the alpha males.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

All the champs. /thread.


----------



## Samin00 (Feb 3, 2011)

HorsepoweR said:


> All the champs. /thread.


Hehe yeah may but cruz and anderson arent really intimidating xd


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Leben and Cote. Their chins help them do this but they are always moving forward just staring you down as they stalk you.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

It doesn't get any more alpha.


----------



## Samin00 (Feb 3, 2011)

MaleHairdresser said:


> It doesn't get any more alpha.


You understand what i mean by alpha!


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

Samin00 said:


> You understand what i mean by alpha!


The little image doesn't do it justice:






Wanderlei looks like he's going to kill someone.. CroCop looks like he already﻿ killed someone!


----------



## Samin00 (Feb 3, 2011)

MaleHairdresser said:


> The little image doesn't do it justice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol they both look like the other raped their mother xD


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

The ultimate Alpha male in MMA.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> The ultimate Alpha male in MMA.
> 
> View attachment 4137


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

MaleHairdresser said:


>


All I see is a red X. What is it?


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> All I see is a red X. What is it?


http://gifsoup.com/webroot/animatedgifs/977895_o.gif


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

MaleHairdresser said:


> http://gifsoup.com/webroot/animatedgifs/977895_o.gif


Im at work, cant access the link. Just tell me what it is.

:dunno:


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> Im at work, cant access the link. Just tell me what it is.
> 
> :dunno:


Its too funny to tell you.

Its worth the wait until you get home. :thumbsup:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

MaleHairdresser said:


> It doesn't get any more alpha.


That man is just scary. He looks like the kind of guy who just walks up and kills the shit out of you. 

Id say the most alpha fighters are ones who compete at the highest level and actually stop people. Some names like jon bones jones, anderson silva and junior. To me beating someone at points is bettering them at the game, but when you stop someone its the fight being stopped to save the other fighters life.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

WestCoastPoutin said:


> Its too funny to tell you.
> 
> Its worth the wait until you get home. :thumbsup:


DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!

:angry04:


----------



## dave-stjohn (Nov 10, 2009)

Samin00 said:


> Who never backs down, is never scared an just looks and acts like he'll kill each and every person that says the wrong thing?
> 
> For me its this guy:


He's definitely a bad ass but I have to go with Cro Cop. Not only is he a bad ass in the ring,cage,octagon but he was an officer in the Croation Special Forces. Nothing in ring is going to bother him when you have a day job like his was.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I'd say a large majority of the guys in the UFC are alpha males in some way shape or form. The question is far too broad to have an easy, straight forward answer. Obviously the champs are the big dogs but there are some scary dudes that fight in the show.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

The American in me now says any answer besides "Captain Brian M Stann" is incorrect.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

What do you mean by alpha male? If you mean a type A personality of people who know they are the top dog wherever they go I would say that 90% of the UFC are alpha males. If you are just talking about the baddest dudes in the UFC I would look at most of the champions aside from GSP, Henderson and Cruz


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

AS seems, outside the cage, at least as nice as GSP, if not nicer

Kimbo Slice is scary (not in MMA anymore tho), Leben, Wand, Shogun Rua, Jon Jones, Rampage, Ed Herman, Thiago Alves, KOS, Sonnen, Bisping, Cain, Overeem, Jose Aldo, BJ, Matt Hughes, Condit etc... etc...
Most UFC fighters could fall into that description. it'd be much more interesting to me to discuss about the "nice guys of UFC"


----------



## Samin00 (Feb 3, 2011)

hadoq said:


> AS seems, outside the cage, at least as nice as GSP, if not nicer
> 
> Kimbo Slice is scary (not in MMA anymore tho), Leben, Wand, Shogun Rua, Jon Jones, Rampage, Ed Herman, Thiago Alves, KOS, Sonnen, Bisping, Cain, Overeem, Jose Aldo, BJ, Matt Hughes, Condit etc... etc...
> Most UFC fighters could fall into that description. it'd be much more interesting to me to discuss about the "nice guys of UFC"


Sonnen.... Bisping..... Kos....

Although theyd kick 90% of the normal guys they just dont seem like the kind of man u would look away at if they gave you a creepy look.

The video where wanderlei tells sonnen to back down with the brazil jokes is. Perfect excample.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

While he has announced his retirement from the UFC, I 'd say Mr. Lesner.

That is one dude that strikes me as all alpha, all the time.

.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Rampage is probably number 1 for me. He'll never let you get the upper hand, always has to come back with a comment to bring you down etc. Not to mention he's pretty intimidating walking to the ring.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

*Rampage* in fight mode.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

also.... Nick and Nate diaz are very intimidating.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm not intimidated at all. I'm the goddamn man up this place.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Like it or not Andy is alpha like noone else:










These guys are alpha as well:










Oh, and Jose Aldo


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Sums up Alpha male pretty perfectly... Until he takes a punch that is...


----------



## Ryankmfdm (Sep 24, 2010)

I'd have to go with Anderson Silva. He's ready to make an ass of himself, whether it be taunting opponents or dancing during his walkout. All his shenanigans, while not being stereotypically "alpha," communicate that he just doesn't give a shit, which is the true essence of being alpha. 

Special mention also goes to Fedor, at least before his loss to Werdum. The way he'd walk out so casually and look straight up bored at the staredown before wrecking fools was some apex alpha shit.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Ryankmfdm said:


> I'd have to go with Anderson Silva. He's ready to make an ass of himself, whether it be taunting opponents or dancing during his walkout. All his shenanigans, while not being stereotypically "alpha," communicate that he just doesn't give a shit, which is the true essence of being alpha.
> 
> Special mention also goes to Fedor, at least before his loss to Werdum. The way he'd walk out so casually and look straight up bored at the staredown before wrecking fools was some apex alpha shit.


If looking like you don't give a shit before you fight makes you alpha, Gegard Mousasi is the #1 Alpha in the world. The guy ALWAYS looks bored or borderline sleepy before and even during a fight.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

xeberus said:


> That man is just scary. He looks like the kind of guy who just walks up and kills the shit out of you.
> 
> Id say the most alpha fighters are ones who compete at the highest level and actually stop people. Some names like jon bones jones, anderson silva and junior. To me beating someone at points is bettering them at the game, but when you stop someone its the fight being stopped to save the other fighters life.


That man? You mean *those men* :thumb02:

I was referring to both Wandy and Mirko in that gif. They both look like stone cold killers in that stare down.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

The correct answer is Dana White.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

When I think of alpha..


----------



## TheSwampThing (Mar 30, 2012)

Alpha male? Gotta be this guy..


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## marso_thehed (Aug 1, 2009)

When you are talking zero fear and just a scary mother fucker you are talking 'ALEX EMELIANENKO.'


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Listen to you lot... :laugh:

ALL the fighters in the UFC are alpha. If any of them hung out with normal people, you can be 99.99% sure that they would be able to crush them all. That is alpha.

Putting a bunch of them together and asking who is alpha is impossible to answer. They are all fearless lunatics who honestly believe they can beat up every other fearless lunatic.


----------



## Shady1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Bob Sapp


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

A more suitable thread title:

Who isn't an alpha male in the UFC?


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

AmdM said:


> A more suitable thread title:
> 
> Who isn't an alpha male in the UFC?


Matt Riddle?










Brian Caraway? I think those two are exceptions :laugh:


----------



## Ryankmfdm (Sep 24, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> If looking like you don't give a shit before you fight makes you alpha, Gegard Mousasi is the #1 Alpha in the world. The guy ALWAYS looks bored or borderline sleepy before and even during a fight.


It's true. I've noticed that a lot of pro MMA fighters resort to hard stares and otherwise aggressive body language, but the ones you really need to look out for are the ones who don't. It seems to me that the former group are generally the ones trying to convince themselves of their confidence.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Samin00 said:


> Hehe yeah may but cruz and anderson arent really intimidating xd


I think Anderson is pretty intimidating....


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Alistair Overeem. 

Would probably rupture my liver and then make me watch while he fucked my girlfriend.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

anyone who uses TRT or has been caught with steroids is not a alpha male, alpha female maybe but certainly not alpha male.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Alpha male IMO means aggressive personality, loud and boisterous, but not necessarily obnoxious. They stereotypically have larger amounts of testosterone growing up as a teen which changes their physical appearance slightly (like defined jawline and body hair) as well as their ability to pack on muscle. It would also show up in their fighting style.

I would pick Chuck Liddell, Rampage, Thiago Silva, Ken Shamrock, Wanderlei Silva, Dan Henderson and Shogun.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

This thread is so goofy. Surprised it has gotten this many pages.

Alpha Male? Who cares? Isn't the alpha male the male that reign supreme over all others in the group? The one who all other males defer too? It means the champs, especially long reigning champs are alpha males. They have maintained that status.

Alpha Male isn't who looks scary. It is who actually is on top and beats all others when he is chellenged for his spot.

It isn't that tough of an answer. Silva, GSP, Jon Jones are the alpha males. How is someone who acts scary the alpha male over the guys who beat their ass? That is just silly.


----------



## Samin00 (Feb 3, 2011)

Soakked said:


> Alpha male IMO means aggressive personality, loud and boisterous, but not necessarily obnoxious. They stereotypically have larger amounts of testosterone growing up as a teen which changes their physical appearance slightly (like defined jawline and body hair) as well as their ability to pack on muscle. It would also show up in their fighting style.
> 
> I would pick Chuck Liddell, Rampage, Thiago Silva, Ken Shamrock, Wanderlei Silva, Dan Henderson and Shogun.


Exactly my opinion on what alpha male describes


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

H33LHooK said:


> While he has announced his retirement from the UFC, I 'd say Mr. Lesner.
> 
> That is one dude that strikes me as all alpha, all the time.
> 
> .


I'd have to disagree with that one...when someone stands up to him and hits him he's one of the few MMA guys I've ever seen actually duck and run.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

AmdM said:


> A more suitable thread title:
> 
> Who isn't an alpha male in the UFC?


Right - they're all alpha males!


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Soakked said:


> Alpha male IMO means aggressive personality, loud and boisterous, but not necessarily obnoxious. They stereotypically have larger amounts of testosterone growing up as a teen which changes their physical appearance slightly (like defined jawline and body hair) as well as their ability to pack on muscle. It would also show up in their fighting style.
> 
> I would pick Chuck Liddell, Rampage, Thiago Silva, Ken Shamrock, Wanderlei Silva, Dan Henderson and Shogun.


Rampage, Shamrock, Wanderlei and Hendo have all admitted to using testosterone supplementation, so their testosterone levels would be high for sure, even if artificially so.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

mastodon2222 said:


> Rampage, Shamrock, Wanderlei and Hendo have all admitted to using testosterone supplementation, so their testosterone levels would be high for sure, even if artificially so.


Yes I know that, but testosterone must be present in larger than usual doses I believe in the teen years during puberty in order for it to give them their appearance and possibly affect their personalities which is what I was speaking about specifically. 

Not sure if supplementation after they are adults would affect their appearance and personality as drastically as it would through natural high levels at certain points in their development. I'm no expert though so don't quote me on that just throwing out there what I've read before.

Regardless one thing I do know is that elevated amounts of testosterone affects the person's mood and personality at any point in their life.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

I loved the Cro Cop and Wandy staredown, but am shocked it took us 5pages to mention Chuck.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

mastodon2222 said:


> Rampage, Shamrock, Wanderlei and Hendo have all admitted to using testosterone supplementation, so their testosterone levels would be high for sure, even if artificially so.


did wand admit to it?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Uriah Faber


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The UFC 100 Lesnar was the ultimate alpha male imo. This thread is correct through pages though.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Everyone mentioned so far is a submissive beta to the true ultimate alpha males of MMA.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

xRoxaz said:


>


This might be my favorite post on this forum, ever.


----------

